# Bad meat ... ??



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugh ... I haven't ever done this.

Shot two deer a couple of weeks ago and never quite made it to the Praseks. I was going to take them at lunch today but just realized despite being on ice for two weeks and having drained the water daily ... they don't really smell terribly fresh.

You think it's too late?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Naw!! best kind  Two weeks *** Bro ??? But seriously I've processed stinking meat, froze it, and gave it away and never had anyone call me back asking for meat  ...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugh ... I'm so upset. I wouldn't say it stinks, but it's not fresh. Just got busy I guess. *sigh*


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

My meat has gotten pretty bad as well. I need to go and see the uroligist.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> gave it away and never had anyone call me back asking for meat  ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

great white fisherman said:


> My meat has gotten pretty bad as well. I need to go and see the uroligist.


 Lemme know how that works out for ya. Go on and take the little fella in.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ha ... Lord, possibly the wrost all-time thread backfire ever ...


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Take it in, I'm sure if Praseks didn't think it was good they'd let you know.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Whats your definition of "fresh"........if it smells like ****....then turn it into dog food or give it away.........Why on earth would you leave it on ice for two weeks..........What your smellin is the meat starting to break down .......if it aint too bad you might could salvage it and turn it into sausage........


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Ha ... Lord, possibly the wrost all-time thread backfire ever ...


Man y'all got me laughin now!!!! Been up since 4am and i needed a good laugh.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

As long as it has been cold 45 degrees or less, then it should be ok. They age beef at 45 degrees +- for many days to make it tender through bacteria breaking down the meat. That is what you are smelling. Take it and have it processed.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Just make sure you cook it well done lol


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

its good. But then thats me


----------



## runningquarters (Apr 20, 2006)

I just got my beef back that hung for 32 days it don't smell fresh but man does it taste good and tender too. I'd take it to the processor.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

ill just keep my mouth shut


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

nope i had to come back and say it . are you the guy that throws away a brand new 48 qt igloo full off 200 rotten white bass ?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't know Spec. I take my meat into Praseks on the way back home. I never just let it sit because they are probably gonna let it sit a couple of days themselves before they start on it. I would say if you did like you said. Ice and drain daily then it is probably ok but I would grind it and cut it up myself.


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

Just call your local Game Warden if it's spoiled. He'll tell you what to do with it. Haha just sign right here sir you have 10 days to appear before the judge. That's what should happen if it's spoiled.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

troutslayer said:


> Whats your definition of "fresh"........if it smells like ****....then turn it into dog food or give it away.........Why on earth would you leave it on ice for two weeks..........What your smellin is the meat starting to break down .......if it aint too bad you might could salvage it and turn it into sausage........


A few days on ice ... much longer in a walk in. I had no intentions of letting it get away from me. It was purely an accident predicated by being gone from home for nearly three months and having Christmas honey-dos stacked in front of me like cord wood. I saved the straps and the hams.

As for the white bass comment ... no ... I'm not. I have more class than to fish for white bass and being from south Louisiana I assure you letting meat waste is not a habit ... but thank you for your trite b.s. comment.

Per Texas Parks and Wildlife, Wanton Waste assumes that you made NO reasonable effort to retrieve your game. If I wasn't making a reasonable effort to save the meat, I wouldn't have been making 1am runs to the grocery for ice.

So for all you Jr. Game Wardens, give yourself a nice sturdy "thumbs up" and sit on it ... to the hilt. If I'd broken the law, I'd gladly take the ticket. Like I said, I've never had this happen before and feel pretty bad about it.

Considering I hunt with two game wardens and the county magistrate, I'll gladly ask their opinion as to if I should do time or not.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Take it to Midway in Katy. You'll get someone elses meat back.

Biggie


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

dont smell fresh
just got busy
worst all - time thread backfire ever
you said all the above
now your gonna turn this around on me and others . becaulse your the dumbazz for #1 letting meat spoil 
#2 being stupid enough to post here 
oh and thanks for the FU private message you sent me shows alot about your looser ways


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

thats funny there bigwater


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nokillbill said:


> dont smell fresh
> just got busy
> worst all - time thread backfire ever
> you said all the above
> ...


You're very welcome ... did I thank you for your trite troll on my original aim to save some deer meat? Judging by your mention of white bass, I take it you're not to cleaver with the English language, reading or rhetorical humor.

You don't know me, but you certianly assume the worst. So take your little last word and laugh. I've been giving back to the community longer than I've been doing it for myself.

It was an honest question, you took it upon yourself to judge my character, I replied in kind. The only thing I threw away was a shot to pieces shoulder. Is it wrong of me to break the shoulder down so the deer can't run off too ... ?

By the way ... there is no "l" in because.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Soooo How did the meat turn out???? did you fry up some backstraps with gravy this weekend??? BTW don't worry about the fishers coming over here with their holier than tho comments after all the fish they throw back after they swallow the hook :0


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

you should want this thread to die


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Nokillbill said:


> you should want this thread to die


and your stupid comments are helping it to die? 
the man asked for some advice. Since obviously you have none why are you wasting your time? troll elsewhere.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Nokillbill said:


> dont smell fresh
> just got busy
> worst all - time thread backfire ever
> you said all the above
> ...


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

this thread is why i NEVER ask for advice on this site.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

your right i should let it die and i did.then your boy sent a private message. i just dont understand why im the bad guy . im also not the only one with negative comments.when your boy posted about this being the all time thread backfire he knew the chit was comeing. wasteing meat or fish is unexcuseable in my book and so i spoke my mind . i wish everyone that sent me private messages and green would speak thier mind also. and rodger with all due respect specrig looks like he can speek for himself.im sure specks a good guy but what he posted rubbed me the wrong way. im glad the meat wasnt wasted and ill give credit there. but start a thread titled bad meat ,been in the box 2 weeks ,it dosnt smell good . ill say the same thing to the next guy. have a nice day everyone


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

"my boy" can handle himself just fine...you have a nice day too


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Made a Venison Wellington with one of the straps ... it was purdy good actually.

If you're going to play in the kitchen, don't get offended when I call you out.

In all actuality, when your managing a piece of property, or guiding a hunt for multiple people ... there are going to be some deer that hit the ground that you wish would have walked. Sad fact of life ... people have itchy trigger fingers. This of interesting mention because it means I get to keep meat others would have wasted, with the properly filled Resource Document and tagged meat I might add.

And here's what I do with the rest ...


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

good on you. now take the fu back and ill appoligize also. peace out


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Meat should still be or have been good. Heck, aged beef is like 2 months old, smells like crud, black, etc... cut the black dried up stuff off and... mmmmm Tasty!!

I ususally let my wild game (not gonna say Meat, ha ha) sit in a cooler w/ ice for 7 days or more, depending on when I get around to finishing it up.. good stuff.

As for the other BS comments.. fark em!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Your ok I have done that before not a problem .being on vacation at the deer lease and meat was on ice for over a week and was just fine .


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Big difference between dry aged and meat that has been in a "cooler" on ice.
Meat that is in contact with ice and water for 2 weeks, even though it is drained, I'd say NO WAY.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I was going to ask if the Twinkie I found in my hunting bag from last season was still safe to eat, but never mind now


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I keep thinking of this episode...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fatigues


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> I was going to ask if the Twinkie I found in my hunting bag from last season was still safe to eat, but never mind now


you mean the twinkie we put in there 7 years ago?? sure it is. those things don't have an expiration date.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> you mean the twinkie we put in there 7 years ago?? sure it is. those things don't have an expiration date.


I'm just waiting to be called your "boy" now by the "fair and equitable treatment" of Twinkies crowd


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> I'm just waiting to be called your "boy" now by the "fair and equitable treatment" of Twinkies crowd


:rotfl::rotfl:

careful - you'll be accused of wanton waste by not properly protecting and insuring the freshness of that twinkie.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

SargentfishR said:


> Meat that is in contact with ice and water for 2 weeks, even though it is drained, I'd say NO WAY.


I would go ahead and eat the deer. If it was pork, then I might be a little wary. But, deer.......no problem. Just depends on how it was treated after the kill. If it has been iced down properly, then I wouldn't see a problem. Google "Wet Aging" and you will see that the product is vacuumed packed and kept at a certain temp, but doesn't reach the retailer for at least 7-10 days and they recommend that additional aging would be benificial.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

grind alittle n cook a little you be da judge keep us posted I have a lem grinder pm me if you want help grinding only no pork in my grinder


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I want a twinkie!!!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

rlw said:


> I want a twinkie!!!!


you'll have to talk to state_vet - tell him to check behind his back seat - put one there about the same time I put one in his back pack.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Gator gar said:


> I would go ahead and eat the deer. If it was pork, then I might be a little wary. But, deer.......no problem. Just depends on how it was treated after the kill. If it has been iced down properly, then I wouldn't see a problem. Google "Wet Aging" and you will see that the product is vacuumed packed and kept at a certain temp, but doesn't reach the retailer for at least 7-10 days and they recommend that additional aging would be benificial.


According to google, "Aging needs to be done at precise temperatures and humidity under controlled circumstances". This was referring to a processing plant . If I'm not mistaken, the deer meat in question has not even made it that far yet. So, why take the chance ?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I wouldn't eat it. But then this wouldn't have happened to me either.

TH


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Ahh Hell that's wut inlaws are for! They won't bug ya' anymore after that.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> I wouldn't eat it. But then this wouldn't have happened to me either.
> 
> TH


the deer meat or Twinkie?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

T.H. never met a twinkie he did't like.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> but just realized despite being on ice for two weeks


Okay two weeks on ice, gotcha.



> A few days on ice ... much longer in a walk in.


Now there's a walk in tossed into the mix.

And you wonder why some are being pizzy about your dilemma?

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Farkers...for the record I don't like twinkies, not much on sweets.

Peanut butter's another subject entirely. 



TH


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Peanut butter's another subject entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> TH


did you know they now make a peanut butter that's made from honey roasted peanuts? pretty good stuff actually.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Farkers...for the record I don't like twinkies, not much on sweets.
> 
> Peanut butter's another subject entirely.
> 
> ...


Just as long as u don't put it on your meat, I guess that's ok.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Just as long as u don't put it on your meat, I guess that's ok.


You seriously need to stop talking with George.



TH


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

SargentfishR said:


> According to google, "Aging needs to be done at precise temperatures and humidity under controlled circumstances". This was referring to a processing plant . If I'm not mistaken, the deer meat in question has not even made it that far yet. So, why take the chance ?


I'm talking about "Wet Aging" not dry aging. I used to cut meat for years and have opened many vacuum packed primals or sub primals that had a gassy smell to them, who knows how long they were in the warehouse, under refridgeration??? But, the meat was still good.

I've also processed deer in some of the big operations and this would be the last of your worries. That is why I do all my processing at home. I've wiped my share of them down with a vinegar and water solution, to get that slickness off of them, before I cut them up.

I've seen hunters bring in their deer, where it looked like they skinned it and cut it up right there on the ground and drug it behind the truck. Left fecal matter all over the meat and then they expect miracles from the processer.

Processing starts imediately after the kill. The quality of the kill is determined on how well you do your part from start to finish.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

rlw said:


> Just as long as u don't put it on your meat, I guess that's ok.


Then TH is in trouble, he's a known "peanut butter-meat dipper"


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Bastages. 

TH


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

Hahaha like the junior game warden. Have some game wardens that are very close to me even family. I do no you can get filled on if you do not process it have seen them do it. I guess it depends on the warden and situation.


----------



## spur (May 30, 2004)

what a waste because your too busy.next time stay home do your honey dos first .imo your a **** poor sportsman .you must of had a brain fart to forget 2 deer


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

tiedown said:


> Hahaha like the junior game warden. Have some game wardens that are very close to me even family. I do no you can get filled on if you do not process it have seen them do it. I guess it depends on the warden and situation.


Word! :smile:

That's crazy to forget you had deer in the cooler, yet remembered to go buy ice every night at 0100!

Probly still good if you tilted the cooler so the meat couldn't soak in the water...if you didn't tilt it, it will more than likely just be tasteless like farm shrimp!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

spur said:


> what a waste because your too busy.next time stay home do your honey dos first .imo your a **** poor sportsman .you must of had a brain fart to forget 2 deer


So, I'm guessing you've never made a mistake? Never got busy and let something slide a little too long? Then you must not have much going on in your life.... just sayin'.....


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> So, I'm guessing you've never made a mistake? Never got busy and let something slide a little too long? Then you must not have much going on in your life.... just sayin'.....


No kidding! Dude comes on here owning up to his mistake and asking for advice, but instead gets a bunch of Monday morning QBs. Can't say I'm surprised though, self-righteousness is the way of the walk on 2cool.


----------



## spur (May 30, 2004)

yes i have made mistakes .after returning from hunt in colorado 20hr return due to weather the group processed the 5 mulies we killed .cut finger to bone .bandaged and gloved continued processing made 400lbs of sausage.should have slept first but sometimes you do what has to be done .as said in some other posts give me hell for my comments i dont care but pms that say fu dont cut it. . still must have brain gasses


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well you're not the only one that got the short end of that stick ... if you didn't like it, maybe you should have read the entire post before calling me a **** poor sportsman.


----------



## spur (May 30, 2004)

ps please my wife posts on 2cool also iam locomoose thanks .she isnt as forward as i .you can tell by wordage in posts who is who


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Sounds like all you "pros" got it figured out .


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

More importantly, was the deer you killed on a high fence or low fenced ranch???  LOL


----------

